

How SendGrid Built Its Developer Evangelist Strategy to Reach Critical Mass - kanamekun
http://firstround.com/article/How-SendGrid-Built-a-Developer-Evangelist-Strategy-to-Reach-Critical-Mass

======
WordSkill
Wasn't it a SendGrid developer evangelist who got a programmer fired from his
job because he had the bad luck to sit in the row behind her at a Python
conference?

She overheard and misunderstood some dumb joke he made about "forking code",
took his photo, used Twitter to "out" him for sexism and he got fired.

I don't know what their "evangelist strategy" is, but I always remember that
incident when someone suggests SendGrid, it revealed a pretty nasty attitude
towards developers, so, I deploy Mandrill instead.

